# It only rained



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

But I pushed a lot of puddles


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

sweet pic, that Black & White makes it look classic, that would definitly go framed on my shop wall...to bad about no snow though


----------



## RIDOT87 (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like 295?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RIDOT87;1476790 said:


> Looks like 295?


What the heck were you doing to find a thread from 2007?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark13;1476794 said:


> What the heck were you doing to find a thread from 2007?


What the hell,who would do stuff like that?


----------



## RIDOT87 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just going through the different forums! Checking out the site since theres not much going on now


----------



## RIDOT87 (Jan 12, 2012)

grandview;1476796 said:


> What the hell,who would do stuff like that?


Yeah I know right! Still relatively "new" to the site when compared to people such as yourself, so I'm just trying to navigate the different forums and learn as much as I can.


----------

